# .25" medium g10 hts



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

View attachment 299856
View attachment 299858
View attachment 299860
View attachment 299862
View attachment 299864


this is a .25" medium g10 hts. some may have put scales, but after seeing mr. bill hays shoot a .25" g10 seal sniper, i decided to do the same, but with hoggy wild mods. wrapped in black camo meditape, cut slots for universal tube shooting. fits the hand really nicely and you can see the accuracy even with my advanced beginner self, ha, i kill me. thanks for looking. thanks for the design mr. bill hays.


----------

